# Meet Val Brunswick!



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello everyone,
My name is Gina and I am new here... I just have to celebrate and share my excitement. I am pleased to announce that I just brought home my new hedgie yesterday! We named him Val (Valentino) Brunswick and we are absolutely in love with him<3 He is already part of the family. I wish I would have videotaped his first few hours here because it was absolutely amazing, he transitioned so well. I was prepared to cater to his every need, transferring stray droppings to the litter box, daily washing of the fleece liners, taming a jumping ball of spikes, etc. Fortunately, the very first thing he did when he got home was went straight to the litter box to do his business(it was a completely different litter box than what he was used to and none of his scent), he only had one stray poo today and all the rest were in the litter box. We cuddled for a few hours this evening and it was the best experience.  My heart just melted when he resumed the "splat" position on my chest, I couldn't stop taking pictures, he is just so handsome! He is currently trucking away on his CSW, watching him run around his cage is like seeing a small child at the fair. He is just so excited with all of the tubes and toys and of course his new wheel (Thanks Larry!). He doesn't know what to think about all of the space! Sorry to boast, I figured this would be the best place to do it since many of you probably know where I am coming from.
With no further delay, I present to you....Valentino Brunswick!


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

A few more for now!  Several more coming soon, I'm sure of it :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep, I'm definitely a newbie. I just found where you are supposed to post the introductions. Woops, epic fail. I guess this is still where pictures go though....hmm... :? Oh well


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! Your baby is beautiful!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

Melanie said:


> Wow! Your baby is beautiful!!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!! He is such a sweet boy


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

He is adorable. Welcome and we hope to see more pictures in the future.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

What a pretty boy! He sounds like a dream <3


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

He is so CUTE!!!

Congrats on the new hedgie!!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

He's beautiful! I love his colors! Hehe, he looks like a little cow with all the dark spots!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

What a darling little baby! Looking forward to seeing more photos!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

He really is adorable! I think his spots look like cow spots too.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

i love that first pic, his little face is so adorable I love his coloring, congrats on your new baby


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

AWWWWW he's so adorable


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww!! He is so cute!! I love his pinto spots!


----------



## WTroxtell (Feb 20, 2012)

So cute! I love his coloring...i saw the comment that he looked like a lil cow I was like oh he does with his cute lil spots.


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone! He is just like a dream. I was prepared to work my butt off to make him love me, but he is just so sweet. His breeder had a young daughter who played with them a lot so I think hes pretty resilient :lol: 

He does sorta look like a cow.  I named him after seeing his baby picture. When his spikes were puffed up in the picture it showed off his 3 perfect spots on his back. To me he looked like a little white bowling ball, hence the name Brunswick (bowling ball company). After quilling, his spots started to change a little bit. Now Brunswick is not as fitting but I can't bring myself to change his name. My boyfriend calls him Val because he bought him for me for Valentines day but I just nicknamed him Broo Broo. Now that I think of it, I hope that he doesn't get confused with the two names,lol. Maybe we should just stick to one.

Thanks so much for the great compliments!
More pics coming soon.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, he does look like Valentino. He's a heartbreaker. Watch out, ladies! <3 Very cute.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

this area works for introductions as long as you post pictures!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a cutie!! I love his face & his pinto spots!


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

I just can't stop taking pictures of him! He is so photogenic :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

He is my little cuddle bug <3


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

So so CUTE!!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope you don't stop taking pictures of this little angel! He is so precious. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

Some more pictures!!  I love the black and white ones <3


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

It looks like he is smiling in this one <3


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

He is so adorable! I love the way he holds his legs when he is on his back. And Brunswick is a really cute name for a hedgehog


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

alyssinreality said:


> He is so adorable! I love the way he holds his legs when he is on his back. And Brunswick is a really cute name for a hedgehog


Thanks so much! He is super cute <3 I am so in love with him...hes my little buddy.


----------



## mkm125 (Jun 20, 2011)

Too cute for words!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

He is incredibly cute!  Congrats!


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

I just changed the lingers in Val's cage so I thought I'd take some pictures!!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I love your cage setup, and the liner pattern is adorable


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a gorgeous baby! Sleepy little baby angel! Those pink ears. Pink beep bop nose. I want to steal Val!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

This must be one of the cutest hedgehogs I've ever seen, I'm in love


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

shetland said:


> Such a gorgeous baby! Sleepy little baby angel! Those pink ears. Pink beep bop nose. I want to steal Val!!!!!!!!!


I know, isn't he just precious!! The pictures don't even do him justice, his personality is really the best thing about him  He is really wiser than his years. I've been experimenting with some videos to capture his epic cuteness, I will be posting them soon 



vasogoma said:


> I love your cage setup, and the liner pattern is adorable


Thanks so much! I actually can't take credit for that. My boyfriend picked out the fabric  According to him "Val, is a boy! If you pick out the fleece you'll come back with pink, rainbows, and butterflies." I'd say he did a pretty good job. I was completely expecting him to come back with Star Wars and skull printed fabric, lol.



Draenog said:


> This must be one of the cutest hedgehogs I've ever seen, I'm in love


Thanks, I think he is pretty darn cute too


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Love all ur pics. He really is adorable. Love his pink lil nose. .


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the black & white pictures! Val is a cutie!


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

*He's growing up so fast!!*

Finally, here are a few more pictures


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

*A few more!*

And some more!


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

*The last few for now.*

Some pictures of our dog and Val getting comfortable with each other


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*Val is too cute for words and he keeps getting cuter. Is he still good at using his litter box? Do you have another litter box besides the one under his wheel? How do you keep the paper towel from sliding out of the litter box when he gets in and out of it all night long? What are you feeding him and what is his favorite treat? I can't wait to see the video when you post it.*


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, Val is adorable and I love his set up.


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

*Forgot some! :O*

Woops


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

mary ellen said:


> *Val is too cute for words and he keeps getting cuter. Is he still good at using his litter box? Do you have another litter box besides the one under his wheel? How do you keep the paper towel from sliding out of the litter box when he gets in and out of it all night long? What are you feeding him and what is his favorite treat? I can't wait to see the video when you post it.*


-Thanks a bunch!  Last week, he started going to the bathroom behind the wheel/litter box for a few days but then I turned the wheel sideways and slid it closer to the coroplast instead of having it face the front of the cage and further away, this has seemed to solve that issue!  thank goodness. I only have the one litter box that came with his CSW and it works great. I think I was just super fortunate to get an OCD hog that only likes to do his business in one place (and all over his wheel).
- First thing Val wakes up at night he likes to get his drink and go pee in the litter box. As gross as this sounds, it seem to kind of "lock" the paper towel in place, lol. Occasionally I will wake up to it folded over or tilted, nothing too bad though, I have been thinking about trying out YN but want to find a sample somewhere.
-Food change was a tough thing for Val. I started switching him from Purina Naturals to Wellness Indoor Health, he seemed to really like it for about 9 days but as the amount increased it started hurting his tummy and giving him the runs. Weaned him off of that back onto Purina Naturals then started him on Simply Nourish Turkey and Oatmeal, he didn't like it at all from the first day so I took it right back. He is now on Blue Buffalo Healthy Living and absolutely loves it, its been over a month now and his poos are completely regular. It is a bit high in fat so I just started introducing Innova Low Fat yesterday. I'm thinking that eventually 3/4 Blue Buffalo to 1/4 Innova might be a good mix  His favorite treats are mealies!!  I think he might like carrots too, he never really eats them though, just anoints them all over himself.


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

*He looks so different.*

Its amazing. He's only 3 months but he has already changed so much from when I first got him!  His snout is so fuzzy now  compared to when he was younger. He looks like a teenager in his facial expressions and actions, lol. Gosh I love him!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is precious! I love the "stare off" between Val and your dog. The splat picture is adorable. Pink nosie! There is nothing about him I don't think is just sweet!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He grows up fast! But he stays cute all the same  love his little pink nose.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, love the splat. *pinch* hedgie bum!


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

He is getting so big. It has been 7 weeks since I last compared him to a $5 bill. Then VS now. Can you tell?
8 weeks old
weight: 246g








15weeks old
weight: 406g


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

I was so inspired by all of the super cute "hedgie in a mug" pictures that I thought I'd try one with Val. Unfortunately he didn't fit :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Haaaaaaaaaa Adorable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....poor Val. He just needs a latte mug.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Hahahaha the one in the mug :lol: :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor Val, he looks so shocked that he doesn't fit!!! :lol:


----------



## Brunswick (Feb 20, 2012)

I know, isn't he just hilarious!  He was such a good sport. I can't get over how cute his little double chin is, I have to pet it all the time. My boyfriend said the same thing about the latte mug! Boyfriend: "Don't laugh at him, Gina! Hes not too big, the mug is too small."  He is pleasantly plump, I say!


----------

